# curing hash?



## ganjadude11 (Oct 2, 2008)

how do properly dry and cure hash?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2008)

*We do the same thing with our hash as we do with our bud. Jar it up.  *


----------



## beanz240 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Grunt, you even jar your iso hash? I read a sticky of your iso and now im curious.


----------

